# Betta!!!?



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi guys,
Well my gf's betta seems to have come down with something. He has changed from a dark blue to red on several parts of his body and there is white stuff at the base of his fins. She looked through the disease links and says that none of them look like what is wrong with her fish. What could it be? What will fix it? 

Right now the fish is in a 1/2 gallon tank, but we plan to put it in a flat 15 gallon. We are afraid to bring him into the new tank while he is sick b/c we plan to add other fish later on. Please help and thank you very much


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Go to this site and see if you can find his disease on it. http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_diseases.htm


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

How often do you change the water and how much? In unfiltered tanks, it is best to change the water atleast every other day and about 75-100% of it to make sure they have good water quality. It could be finrot, although I've never actually seen it, so I can't say for sure.

Its also really hard to treat in a 1g because most meds are so much per 5 gallons.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

its a 1/2g justonemore.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

buy some bettafix, tells how much to add to 1 pint, quart, etc...
and its made to help heal fin rot/nipped fins, sores, and fungus.


----------

